# Linux et bi-pro, lequel choisir ?



## Einbert (19 Septembre 2001)

Voilà ma petite quesiton !
J'ai un G4 500 bi et j'aimerais installé Linux dessus, en plus de OS X ! J'ai Linux PPC 2000, mais impossible à installer ! De plus j'aimerais plutôt essayer Suse ou Mandrake ! Lequel des 2 choisir ? Sont-ils les deux compatibles avec un bi-pro (Linux PPC avait des problèmes avec les bi pro qui a dû certainement être résolu entre temps) ? Peut-on installer plusieurs Linux sur la même machine (je me demande si c'est possible d'avoir 2 partitions du nom de swap...Suse ne saura plus dans lequel cherché et Mandrake aussi ??).

Beaucoup de questions en vrac, mais je pense que je trouverai certainement une réponse à toutes mes quesitons !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Voilà ma petite quesiton !
J'ai un G4 500 bi et j'aimerais installé Linux dessus, en plus de OS X ! J'ai Linux PPC 2000, mais impossible à installer ! De plus j'aimerais plutôt essayer Suse ou Mandrake ! Lequel des 2 choisir ? Sont-ils les deux compatibles avec un bi-pro (Linux PPC avait des problèmes avec les bi pro qui a dû certainement être résolu entre temps) ? Peut-on installer plusieurs Linux sur la même machine (je me demande si c'est possible d'avoir 2 partitions du nom de swap...Suse ne saura plus dans lequel cherché et Mandrake aussi ??).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BOn alors ma réponse sera Mandrake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et oui, je sait pas pourquoi.

Donc tu va sur : http://www.linux-mandrake.com/fr/ 

tu pourras télécharger les deux images des CD poru PPC.
là et
ici


ENsuite, ben tu reforamtes tout ton disque comme tu veux. Tu installe Mandrake comme tu veux. Ensuite, donc tu formate ta partition Linux comme tu le souhaite. Et hop !! ca marche.

Si par la suite tu souhaite également installer Suse, il n'y a pas de problème, mais pense à prévoir une partition extra dès le début, pour ne pas avoir à reformater le disque pour installer Suse ensuite.
Et pour ce qui est de la Swap, ben les deux systèmes ne tournant jamais en même temps, ben ils pourront utiliser la même....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour ce qui est des bi-pro, y'a pas de problème avec la Mandrake, pour ce qui est de  Suse, je ne pas juré, mais normalement y'a pas de problème avec les dernières versions


----------



## Einbert (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
ENsuite, ben tu reforamtes tout ton disque comme tu veux. Tu installe Mandrake comme tu veux. Ensuite, donc tu formate ta partition Linux comme tu le souhaite. Et hop !! ca marche.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'avais de toute façon envie de reformater mes 2 disques dur à l'arrivée de OS X.1...

Une partition pour :

-X.1
-une, voire deux pour classic
-une swap pour OS X.1 (qui ne s'appelera d'ailleurs pas swap)
-une partition root pour, ben euh, Mandrake
-une swap pour Mandrake

...la suite juste après l'encadré


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Si par la suite tu souhaite également installer Suse, il n'y a pas de problème, mais pense à prévoir une partition extra dès le début, pour ne pas avoir à reformater le disque pour installer Suse ensuite.
Et pour ce qui est de la Swap, ben les deux systèmes ne tournant jamais en même temps, ben ils pourront utiliser la même....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...nous revoilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc si je prévois d'installer Suse par la suite il me faut donc au minimum 2 partitions de réserve, soit une root et une swap, c'est juste ce que je raconte là, non ?

Par ailleurs, combien de partitions sont conseillées pour une bonne utilisation de Linux ? 2 ou 3

Et puis j'arrive toujours pas me rendre compte comment il ne pourrait pas y avoir conflit s'il y a deux partitions du nom de swap, donc ce qui ferait une pour Mandrake et une pour Suse !! Si je te mets 2 pommes (tiens, quel heureux hasard m'a fait choisir ce fruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) devant ton nez, laquelle des deux est pour toi la pomme ?? Tu vois où je veux en venir ??

Encore merci pour tes réponses


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Septembre 2001)

Alors bon..
pour les partoches Linux, 2 par Linux, c'est bon..mais lors du reformat de ton disque, tu mets 2 partitions free que tu veux, une pour Mandrake, une pour Suse, pas de Swap, ou quoi que ce soit..

Et donc ensuite lors de l'install de Mandrake, tu fait un swap, et 2 autres partoches, une de 150/200 Mo et une autre pour le reste.. c'est ce qui est conseillé.mais tu peux très bien ne faire qu'une seule en plus de la Swap.

Ensuite, lors de l'install de Suse, ben tu format en deux partoches, une de 150/200 et una autre pour le reste... POur ce qui est de la swap de Suse, ben comme un grand, tu lui dira de prendre la partition swap de mandrake, puisque les systèmes ne tourne jamais en même temps, il peuvent très bien prendre tous les deux la même partoch', comprendo ?

Voilà, je croit que c'est bon....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our les pommes, moi je prendrai les deux, mais bon, un système c'est con


----------



## Einbert (20 Septembre 2001)

Ok...Merci bien

Quand tu dis de faire 2 _partoches_ free, euh tu peux donc les reformater par la suite en deux ?? Ça me paraît un peu bizarre, à moins que j'ai raté qqch en ce qui concerne le partitionnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

++


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Septembre 2001)

Bon oui, tu fait des partitions EXtra sous MacOs lors du reformat, de la taille que tu voudras pour l'ensemble des partitions Linux que tu voudras.
Et ces partitions Linux seront partitionnée par Linux en lui-même mlors de l'install


----------

